# southern New England Long Term



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Got to stay positive. But we need to see a shift in the weather pattern soon i hope. The weather men are killing us with there new bantor, (artic cold) that miracuasly disapears every time precip arrives. Where i am in central Connecticut you always here a perfect track for storms is to the east up the cape cod cannal. Well the last storm went that way and rain. if the weather stays to the west than warm ocean air comes in. This is a gut wrenching pattern as you salavate looking at forcasts 15 days out looking for something. Maybe the good news is the economy is in such bad shape would we be getting paid by our customers if it snowed often? Hope everyone is doing OK with the recent ice in New England it is devastating!


----------

